
Ask HN: Why WhatsApp server is down? - bharadhwajcn
In India, by 1.50 PM nobody is able to use WhatsApp. Any idea why?
======
hhtoyou
Something related to data siphoning have happened, just now, it's restored.

~~~
la_oveja
Not for me yet. Any info about the data siphoning?

------
pjotr99
Good day to start signal!

